# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  Air Canada pet fee

## elenagilbert

The cost of your pet's ticket is dependent on the type of service you're booking and that determines Air Canada pet fee for your furry friend. You must be able to provide proof of your pet’s vaccinations and health records if you want them to travel with you. You can make reservations online at our website. The pet must be in a carrier, crate or bag that is small enough to fit under the seat of your seat. You can also bring your pet's carrier into the cabin with you, if it meets these requirements.

----------

